# Looking for dining room table plans



## dantefontana (Aug 20, 2007)

Howdy, folks!

Do any of you know where I can find, online or in print, some beginner-friendly design plans for dining room tables? Specifically, I am hoping to build a low Japanese-style dining room table at which our guests will sit on cushions, so I could modify plans for either a dining room table (and shorten the legs) or a coffee table (and expand the table top).

Many thanks!


----------



## Orson Carter (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi DF,

I have made a couple of coffee tables which may suit your purpose. Both are about1.3-1.4metres long and 600-700mm width and 450-480mm high.
I can send you pics and a method of construction if you wish. One you can see as a step by step project at;

http://www.burrellcustomcarpentry.com/subpage26.html.

Regards,

Orson


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

dante, welcome. I have a several japanese furniture/carpentry/timber framing books and they are great references for something like you are seeking. Just do a search on Amazon or google and you will have no end of books from which to choose. The only problem is they will give you so many ideas you might find it hard to decide which one to build.

Orson those Festool pics make my mouth water.


----------



## Orson Carter (Mar 24, 2007)

*Say hello to Klaus Kapex*

I am the proud owner of a gleaming new Kapex SCMC. I'm calling it Klaus for wont of a better name. I promise you will see more Festool shots and projects which are suited to Fes or any other tool soon.

Regards,

Orson


----------



## machinistchest (Mar 3, 2008)

DF,

You may check out AFD, he`s got a monthly news letter and has many nice furniture plans...MC

http://www.americanfurnituredsgn.com/


----------



## baronbuildings (Sep 19, 2010)

*dining table plans*

This is a great website
but I am looking for a mexican or tuscan themed table that has carved cut outs on top with glass in it very rustic but not old looking something like pier 1 would have any ideas?
http://www.baronbuildings.com


----------

